# In flight wing to wing coupling



## MiTasol (Jun 21, 2019)

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/wingtip_coupling.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

Didn't that turn fatal?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

The ambitious US Air Force plan to make a flying aircraft carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

